# Foot position: Kurven-Diskussion in der Fahrtechnik-Lehre



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

Hi mal wieder,

nicht nur wir Fahrtechnik-Trainer, sondern auch viele interessierte Biker verfolgen die aktuellen Lehrmeinungen und dementsprechende Diskussionen  In den USA diskutieren die beiden Ausbilder Shaums March und Gene Hamilton aktuell, ob es sinnvoller ist den Biker/innen von Anfang an beizubringen als Standard das kurvenäußere Pedal unten zu haben (in D-Land "Sporttechnik" genannt) oder zu betonen, dass man die Basis-Technik (Pedale auf einer Höhe) als Regelfall anwendet und nur bei Bedarf die Sporttechnik anwendet  (Letzteres ist auch hierzulande primär die Lehrmeinung) Gene argumentiert, dass er und auch Greg Minnaar es stets erfolgreich lehren, die Sporttechnik als Standard zu nehmen, u.a. weil die Leute mit dieser Grundlage intuitiv die waagerechte Kurbelstellung einnehmen würden, wenn es anders nicht nötig ist und ansonsten stets die Vorteile der Sporttechnik überwiegen.

_Wie ist Eure Meinung / Erfahrung zu dieser Frage?_

Hier die beiden Artikel dazu mit den Details der Argumente:

*Foot position Artikel PART 1 *

*Foot position Artikel PART 2*


*

*


----------



## xlacherx (5. August 2014)

kommt drauf an, in welchen Kurven. In Anliegern würde ich die Pedale in neutraler (wegerechter ) Position lassen, da man sonst ausitzen könnte. (äußeres Pedal) 
In einer "normalen" (also flachen) Kurve macht es durch aus Sinn. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie eng die Kurve ist.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (5. August 2014)

Ich würde die Sporttechnik immer anwenden! Egal ob die Kurve auch mit neutraler Position fahrbar wäre. Weil dann macht man es definitiv auch dann, wenn es die Situation erfordert. In Anliegern ist das unterschiedlich! Wenn ich rauspedalieren möchte, würde ich nicht neutral fahren, ansonsten schon!


----------



## GravityFan (5. August 2014)

Meine Erfahrung diesbezüglich:
In groben Gelände kann die "Sporttechnik" dazu führen, dass man den Pedalkontakt verliert, da man durch das (relativ) gestreckte äußere Bein Schläge nicht mehr so gut wegschlucken kann. Gerade mit einem Hardtail kann das schnell schief gehen. Daher: Nur dann äußeres Pedal runter, wenns nicht all zu sehr rüttelt und wenn die Kurvenfolge nicht zu schnell ist (in eng aufeinanderfolgenden Kurven kann man die Pedalstellung meist nicht schnell genug wechseln)


----------



## Arcbound (5. August 2014)

Im Regelfall ist die "Sporttechnik" wohl sinnvoller. Allerdings ist es wie bei so vielen Sachen immer abhängig von der Situation. Denn durch die geänderte Balance auf dem Rad können durch die "Sporttechnik" einige Situationen kritischer werden, als wenn man mit der neutralen Fußstellung fährt.


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung diesbezüglich:
> In groben Gelände kann die "Sporttechnik" dazu führen, dass man den Pedalkontakt verliert, da man durch das (relativ) gestreckte äußere Bein Schläge nicht mehr so gut wegschlucken kann. (...)



Da argumentiert Gene Hamilton ja, dass dies so nicht sei und hat dazu ein Bilde beigefügt


----------



## GravityFan (5. August 2014)

@Marc B:
Naja, mit nem V10 ne Treppe runterbrettern ist ja auch was anderes als mit nem Hardtail durch Wurzeln/Steine. Hier ist es auch ein Sache des Federwegs des Bikes, auf das man sich verlassen muss.

Packe ich z.B. volles Gewicht aufs äußere Pedal in einer steinigen/bremswellenverseuchten Kurve, dann knattert mir jeder Stein durch das steife Bein in den Körper und der innere Fuß beginnt immer mehr zu verrutschen, da ja kein Druck darauf lastet. Wenn dann noch ein richtig dickes Hinderniss kommt, hauts mich meist auch komplett vom äußeren Fuß. Mit geraden Kurbelarmen klappt das hingegen gut. Dass dabei deutlich weniger Grip aufgebaut wird ist mir bewusst, aber für mich die einzige Möglichkeit auf den Pedalen zu bleiben. (Trotz guten Schuhen und Pedalen). Zum Dämpfen von Schlägen erzählt Gene Hamilton in dem Artikel ja leider nicht so viel.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

Beide Techniken samt für und wieder erläutern & üben. Je größer der "Werkzeugkasten" von einem Biker ist, desto besser / flexibler kommt er/sie mit wechselndem Gelände/Fahrsituationen klar...

Pedal unten kann wehtun, hatte mir vor einigen Wochen bei nem Rennen in Frankreich ne schöne Zwangspause durch Rippenprellung nach dem resultierenden Überschlag beschert . Pedal horizontal kann genauso blöd laufen, da hab ich mir vor Jahren mal den kleinen Zeh gebrochen als ich an nem Stein (im Inneren einer langen Kurve) hängengeblieben bin. 

J


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

Den Artikel finde ich so interessant, weil beim Lehren mit waagerechten kurbeln sehr viele teilnehmer zuviel last auf das innere pedal nehmen (den hinweis aus dem artikel kann ich aus der praxis bestätigen) - auch nach mehrfachem Feedback zur Korrektur scheint es bei vielen der angewöhnte Standard zu sein die Last auf das innere Pedal zu nehmen. 

Klar, beide Techniken sollten gelehrt werden, die Frage in der US-Diskussion aus dem Artikel ist aber die, ob man so wie es hier verbreitet ist (so mache ich das auch), erst lehrt als Standard die waagerechten Kurbeln einzuprogrammieren und nur bei Bedarf die Sporttechnik anwendet ODER wie es der Autor schreibt, dass man stets die Sporttechnik lehrt und die Leute dann intuitiv ohne viel Nachdenken die waagerechte Kurbelstellung nutzen, wenn es nicht anders nötig ist. 

Da man als Coach immer mit mehreren "Bausteinen" einer Bewegung arbeitet, finde ich es gehirngerechter die Leute nicht mit zu vielen Bewegungsaspekten auf einmal zu bebomben - ergo Blickführung mit Körper eindrehen und zusätzliche Neigung mithilfe der Arme sind ja schon mal ZWEI Sachen, die für viele Biker/innen in dieser Form neu sind, wenn man jetzt noch als DRITTES den Zwang mit dem äußeren Fuß nach unten hinzufügt, kommt häufig das ganze System durcheinander und es werden alte Gewohnheiten reingemischt (Körper in Kurve reinlegen mit Sattel am äußeren Bein etc.).

Interessante Diskussion, ich bin auf Meinungen auch von Coaches gespannt - Austausch ist ja immer super 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Wies (7. August 2014)

Hi,



Marc B schrieb:


> Blickführung mit Körper eindrehen



was mich in dem Zusammenhang mit der Fußposition auch sehr interessiert: Wieso nicht auch die Fersen zum Rahmen hin mehr eindrehen? Auf deinem Bild im ersten Beitrag sind sie ja ziemlich parallel zum Rahmen und relativ weit oben. Macht es nicht Sinn die Fersen nach innen und unten zu drücken?

Bin fahrtechnisch bei weitem kein Profi. Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich mir dazu probeweise die Cleats mal mit ein bisschen mehr Spiel nach innen montiert hab. Fühlt sich in den Kurven soweit ich das einschätzen kann aber recht gut und entwas kontrollierter an.

Gruß


----------



## bernd e (8. August 2014)

Meine persönliche Meinung ist auch die, die ich meinen Teilnehmern in den Kursen immer vermittle.
Grundposition (Pedale auf einer Höhe) ist die wichtigste und sollte wo es nur geht eingenommen werden. Diese sollte auf alle Fälle sitzen bevor man sich an andere Techniken heranwagt. Vorteil ist, wenn ich im Trail unterwegs bin und ggf. viele Richtungswechsel habe, bringt es viel mehr Ruhe in das gesamte System (Fahrer und Bike) und es sieht harmonischer aus. Meist ist es dadurch auch schneller. Zudem reicht diese Technik vielen MTB´ler für ihre gefahrene Kurvengeschwindigkeit.

Wenn Waagerechte Kurbelstellung sitzt (mit allen Belastungsmöglichkeiten), die Kurvengeschwindigkeit steigt und der Grip nicht mehr reicht, dann wechsle ich zur "Sporthaltung". ABER: Wenn Sporthaltung, dann richtig und schön Schmackes aufs Pedal!
Ich sehe bei vielen MTB-Fahrer(innen), dass sie zwar die Sporthaltung in der Kurve einnehmen, aber null Druck ausüben => Null Vorteile.

Mein Fazit:
Wie alles im Bereich Fahrtechnik ist, auch das Thema immer Situationsabhängig und nichts was die Lehrmeister in den Kursen, Bücher oder Magazine von sich geben ist für alles anwendbar. Es ist der Grundstein der gelegt wird und wenn alle Elemente einzeln sitzen, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt eingesetzt werden, dann ergibt sich ein rundes Bild. Es gibt kein Schema "F" wonach man alles über eine Kamm scheren kann.
Wie Marc schon schreibt (Beitrag 9), ist auch meine Erfahrung. Auch wenn man zuvor alles in seine Einzelteile zerpflückt und übt, die Kursteilnehmer sind gerade beim Kurve fahren mit all den Abläufen oft überfordert, da man auf soviel achten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (8. August 2014)

Ich denke, daß die primäre Lehrmeinung besser für den Fahranfänger ist. Der normale Fahranfänger hat genug damit zu tun, Blickrichtung, Oberkörperneigung/-drehung mit Innenarmstrecken und Außenarmbeugen usw. zu beherrschen. Schon aufgrund dieser Anforderungen würde ich erstmal bei der waagerechten Position bleiben. Zudem ist es in der Sportposition schwieriger, mit der Körperspannung den Druck aufs Pedal so zu koordinieren, daß man nicht vom Pedal rutscht. Gerade ein Anfänger will mit Sicherheit nicht den Pedalkontakt verlieren, vor allem in Kurven mit holperigem Untergrund. Da ist es auf einem Hardtail durchaus eine Herausforderung. Daß die Sportposition am Haftungslimit ihre Vorteile hat, schon bezüglich des Drucks aufs Vorderrad, aufs kurvenäußere Pedal und wenn man den Innenfuß rausstellen muß, falls das Vorderrad wegrutscht, wird keiner bestreiten. Und natürlich sollte man auch lehren sie anzuwenden, wenn es in den Grenzbereich geht. Aber von dem hält sich jeder Anfänger erstmal schön weit entfernt.


----------



## Marc B (8. August 2014)

Da haben wir dann ja alle ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht als Coaches  Bemerkt Ihr auch häufig, dass es bei der neutralen Kurbelstellung häufig, dass die Leute das innere Bein deutlich mehr belasten und auch nicht selten die innere Kurbel leicht runter geht? Das scheint eine verbreitete Gewohnheit zu sein, muss ich häufig korrigieren...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Schlammpaddler (8. August 2014)

Ist das nicht logisch? Die Kurbelstellung ist nur *Waag*recht, wenn beide Beine gleich belastet sind. Entlaste ich eines, dann senkt sich das andere (Waage).
Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Bernd e. Die Grundposition muss sitzen, da sie Ausgangspunkt für verschiedene Dinge ist, und in vielen Situationen einfacher und absolut ausreichend ist. Solange ich damit nicht meinen persönlichen Grenzbereich erreiche, muss ich mir über die Sporttechnik eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.  Wenn das soweit sitzt kommt der nächste Schritt. Sicher kann man dann auch in Situationen, die in Waagrechter Position locker zu meistern sind auch die Sporttechnik anwenden. Auch wenn es nur deshalb gemacht wird, weil es eben so schön dynamisch aussieht.


----------



## bernd e (8. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Da haben wir dann ja alle ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht als Coaches  Bemerkt Ihr auch häufig, dass es bei der neutralen Kurbelstellung häufig, dass die Leute das innere Bein deutlich mehr belasten und auch nicht selten die innere Kurbel leicht runter geht? Das scheint eine verbreitete Gewohnheit zu sein, muss ich häufig korrigieren...
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Marc, dass kann ich bestätigen. Teilweise geht das innere Pedal so weit runter das ich Angst um meine Kursteilnehmer bekomme! Wo viele auch ein Problem haben, die Biker sind viel zu steif und verkrampft auf ihren Räder (Klammern den Lenker...) und können ihr Rad nicht in die Kurve zu drücken. Lockerheit predige ich in jedem 3. Satz und auf einem Wurzelweg den wir als Überbrückung fahren demonstriere ich dann mit Freihändig fahren, dass man auch mal loslassen muss. 



Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ist das nicht logisch? Die Kurbelstellung ist nur *Waag*recht, wenn beide Beine gleich belastet sind. Entlaste ich eines, dann senkt sich das andere (Waage).



Wenn man die Hüfte nach außen dreht, die Schulter in Fahrtrichtung einknickt (Blick geht automatisch in Fahrrichtung) und der Rest der Körperhaltung ist wie sie soll, kann ich schon Druck nach außen bringen. Klar ist der innere Fuß nicht ganz entlastet.
Bei der Sportstellung demonstriere ich zudem den nicht vorhandene Druck am inneren Fuß, indem ich ihn vom Pedal nehme, wild fuchtele und zurufe "den brauchen wir nicht mal auf dem Pedal und alles Gewicht ist außen"


----------



## dertutnix (9. August 2014)

ich versuche mal, meine Gadanken zu sortieren...

Ausgangspunkt alles Rollens (im Gegensatz zum pedalierenden Fahren) ist die bewegungsbereits Zentralposition, also die Position des Fahrers auf dem Rad, in der der Schwerpunkt mittig ist, und gleichzeitig der Fahrer jederzeit auf die (kommende) Situation antizipierend reagieren kann. Aus dieser Ausgangslage ergibt sich bei einem senkrecht stehenden Rad, also die Lauffläche des Reifens ist am Boden, die waagrechte Kurbelarmstellung, die gleiche Belastung beider Füße. Da nach meiner Erfahrung dies gerade von Anfängern kaum 100% umzusetzen ist, arbeite ich mit dem Begriff "lastenfreier Lenker".

Frage: Wann ist die Lauffläche auf dem Boden? Und was passiert bei einer Richtungsänderung = Kurve?

Wenn ich die bewegungsbereite Zentralposition beibehalte, werde ich die Kurbelarmposition nicht aktiv im Rahmen einer flüssig gefahrenen Kurve verändern, dies wird alleine das Ergebnis der Beibehaltung der zentralen Position sein. Sobald ich mit der Kurveneinfahrt mein Gewicht verlagere, also antizipierend in die Kurve einfahre, wird das Rad unter mir pendeln, oft wird dazu "drücken" oder "neigen" gesagt, Begriffe, die ich nicht besonders glücklich bzw. richtig finde. Wenn das Rad unter mir pendelt, oder auch sich neigt (im Gegensatz zum aktiven "ich neige"), dann bleibt meine Zentralposition beibehalten, von außen sieht es dann so aus, als würde das kurvenäußere Pedal abgesenkt...
Dies ist auch die Erklärung, warum bei einer gebauten Kurve mit Überhöhung die Kurbelarmposition für die Zuschauer waagrecht bleibt, weil der Fahrer die Zentralposition beibehält.

Daher: Touren- und Sporttechnik sind irreführende Begriffe. Schult eine vernünftige Zentralposition...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. August 2014)

Die Zentralposition wie von Dir beschrieben ist dann allerdings eine recht passive Ausführung der Kurvenfahrt, auch wenn gewisse Aktionen weitreichend antizipiert werden. Zudem bleibt zu klären, wie glücklich der Begriff "zentral" im Zusammenhang mit einer Kurvenhaltung gewählt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. August 2014)

ich sehe das so. ich bin aber kein fahrtehnik-experte. das wichtigste am kurvenfahren ist, den druck auf die pedale richtig zu dosieren, damit das hinterrad gleichmäßig in den drift übergeht, um das bike zum übersteuern zu bringen und damit man mehr grip erzeugt. mit der waagerechten pedalstellung ist es einfacher, dies zu schaffen. man hat auch mehr kraft in den beinen, da man mit gestrecktem bein mehr kraft hat. normalerweise fahre ich mit leicht gestrecketen beinen und strecke sie komplett durch, wenn ich kurven-scheitepunkt bin, um die kurzzeitig in den boden zu pressen.

in mittel-langen und kurzen anliegern und kurzen kurven ohne anlieger bin ich immer mit waagechten kurbeln unterwegs. in langgezogenen kurven ohne anlieger oder langgezogenen anlieger-kurven habe ich eher das kurvenäußere pedal unten, aber nicht von anfang an. es ist eher so, dass ich die kurve mit waagerechten pedalen beginne und mit kurvenäßeren pedal aufhöre, wenn das hinterrad driftet.

ich würde empfehlen, mit waagerechten kurbeln zu fahren und das das kurvenäußere pedal nach unten kommen zu lassen, wenn einem danach ist. von diesem theorigequatsche halte ich grundsätzlich wenig, denn das kurvenfahren ist etwas intuitives. eine kurve dauert bruchteile von sekunden, da ist nicht mit viel nachdenken. man sollte sich eher das gefühl vorstellen, wie es wäre, wenn man die technik anwenden würde, die man lernen möchte. wenn ich etwas lerne, schaffe ich es nie, an mehr als nur eine sache zu denken. also nur eine sache auf einmal üben. man muss locker bleiben und sich nicht auf irgendwelche ideen versteifen. verkramft sein und das allerschlimmste beim fahren.


----------



## dertutnix (9. August 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die Zentralposition wie von Dir beschrieben ist dann allerdings eine recht passive Ausführung der Kurvenfahrt...


dann hätten wir ein Problem... Das Antizipieren und das ständige Beibehalten der Zentralposition ist höchst dynamisch, passiv ist da nie etwas. Das ist also sicher dann falsch geschrieben oder verstanden worden...



Alpe7 schrieb:


> ... Zudem bleibt zu klären, wie glücklich der Begriff "zentral" im Zusammenhang mit einer Kurvenhaltung gewählt ist.


Den Begriff verwende ich und komme gut damit zurecht, etliche Kollegen arbeiten weiterhin mit Grund- und Aktivposition. Mir sind "Grundposition" zu wenig und v.a. auch im Kopf mit zu vielen Bildern vorbelastet. Beim Skifahren reden wir von einer Lage und Position, im Idealfall dann Mittellage und Mittelposition, und entwickeln daraus die jeweiligen "Haltungen". Mir sind sie zu sperrig. Auch weist das Wort "Zentral" direkt auf den Schwerpunkt hin, was für mich entscheidend ist.


----------



## tombrider (9. August 2014)

Die zentrale Position mit dem Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager, also mit locker aufgelegten Händen auf dem Lenker, die weder Zug noch Druck ausüben, kann man sowohl mit waagerechten Pedalen als auch in der Sportposition einnehmen. Insofern habe ich dertutnix´Ausführungen nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## dertutnix (9. August 2014)

nun ja... Pedale stehen eigentlich immer waagrecht, aber lassen wir diese Spitzfindigkeiten 

Die Zentralposition definiert die Kurbelarmposition, da der Mensch zentral = im Schwerpunkt auch dem Rad ist. Insofern "passt" sich die Kurbelarmposition der Lage des Fahrers im Rad an. Je tiefer, kompakter der Fahrer geht, desto mehr Gegendruck benötigt er auf dem bogenäußeren Pedal. Das Absenken passiert dann als Ausgleich der Lage/Position.

Demgegenüber und nach der von mir wahrgenommenen Schulungsform wird die sog Sporttechnik durch ein aktives Absenken des Pedals geschult. Dies ist in meinen Augen nicht korrekt und führt bei den meisten von mir beobachteten Fahrern zu falschen Positionen auf dem Rad...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. August 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> dann hätten wir ein Problem... Das Antizipieren und das ständige Beibehalten der Zentralposition ist höchst dynamisch, passiv ist da nie etwas. Das ist also sicher dann falsch geschrieben oder verstanden worden...


Die Dynamik im Zuge des Beibehaltens der "Zentralposition" passiert rein anpassend an das Gelände. Um eine Aktion, die über dies hinaus geht, auszuführen erfordert es allerdings eine akzentuierte Gewichtsverlagerung aus der zentralen Position heraus.
Meines Erachtens ist die größte Schwachstelle bei der reinen Lehre nach der Zentralposition, dass man zwar dynamisch und durchaus antizipativ fährt, es aber nur zu Reaktionen denn richtigen Aktionen a priori kommen kann.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. August 2014)

Wie immer wird die General-Lösung für unterschiedlichste Bedürfnisse gesucht.

Ich persönlich habe schon immer, ohne Fahrtechnikkurs und so weiter, die Sportversion benutzt. Mit der geht auch einher, dass man die entsprechende Belastung dosiert/dosieren kann (Stichwort Aussenski). Außerdem ist es auch bei Wechselkurven immer die schnellere Technik.

Davon abgesehen: es gibt talentiertere Biker und weniger talentierte. Die Sporttechnik erfordert ein hohes Maß an Koordination. Ist das nicht vorhanden (aus was für Gründen auch immer, ich kann ganz viele Sachen auf dem Bike nicht und habe mir das meiste meiner Fahrtechnik hart erarbeiten müssen), nützt auch die Sporttechnik nix.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...Bemerkt Ihr auch häufig, dass es bei der neutralen Kurbelstellung häufig, dass die Leute das innere Bein deutlich mehr belasten und auch nicht selten die innere Kurbel leicht runter geht? ...



Ja, aber nur weil der Teilnehmer in der Kurve sein Gewicht nach hinten verlagert. Das passiert gern, wenn der Anspruch zu hoch ist.
Wenn Du darauf achtest, das Deine TNs im Schwerpunkt stehen (und das korrigierst) bleiben die Pedale waagerecht. 

Btw. lehre ich auch die waagerechte Pedalstellung. Hat u.a. besonders für einen Anfänger den Vorteil, das bei schnellen Wechselkurven 'zur Not' mit dem 'falschen' Fuß vorn durchgeschossen werden kann bzw. man kann die leichtere der Wechselkurven 'falsch' fahren und steht in der schweren richtig.
*Ironiemodus an: Vermutlich hat das die Ludi in ihrem aktuellen Fahrtechnik-Bilderkurs in der aktuellen Bike-Fachzeitschrift auch so vorgeführt. *Ironiemodus aus.


----------



## dertutnix (10. August 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist die größte Schwachstelle bei der reinen Lehre nach der Zentralposition...


wir lösen uns von der Anfangsfrage "Kurventechnik..."

Was ist die "reine Lehre"? 
Von dieser würde ich mich immer im Sport lösen. Die "reine Lehre" kann als Richtung und Anhaltspunkt helfen. Wenn sie jedoch für einen Fahrer absolut nicht passt, dann muss man diesem anders helfen. Wichtig ist immer noch, dass jeder seinen positiven Erfolge erzielen kann. Die Technik kann helfen, Kraft auch, auch muss man sehen, wie die motorischen, konditionellen, koordinativen usw. Voraussetzungen individuell sind. Insofern erleichtert die "reine Lehre" den Unterricht für den Trainer, da er seinen Schüler in diese Form hineinzupressen versucht. Evtl. würde sich dieser Schüler aber mit der Lösung von der "reinen Lehre" für ihn einfacher zu seinem Ziel entwickeln. Das Zauberwort könnte so Individualisierung lauten...



Alpe7 schrieb:


> ... dass man zwar dynamisch und durchaus antizipativ fährt, es aber nur zu Reaktionen denn richtigen Aktionen a priori kommen kann.


Für mich bedeutet Antizipieren, aufgrund seiner jeweiligen Erfahrung auf eine Situation im Vorfeld sich einzurichten. Somit wird aus einer abwartenden Reaktion eine dynamische Aktion. Daher verstehe ich diesen Vorwurf nicht. Evtl. unterscheidet sich unser Verständnis von "Antizipation"?
Ich würde in der Grundposition, sofern die isoliert als Technik geschult wird, eine statische Position erkennen. Der Vorteil der dynamischen und antizipierenden Zentralposition ist dagegen, dass sie keine isolierte Technik darstellt, sondern sich durch alle Fahrtsituationen auf einem Trail durchzieht, alles wird fließend, die Bewegungen werden flüssig. 


zurück zur Kurve:


Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die Dynamik im Zuge des Beibehaltens der "Zentralposition" passiert rein anpassend an das Gelände. Um eine Aktion, die über dies hinaus geht, auszuführen erfordert es allerdings eine akzentuierte Gewichtsverlagerung aus der zentralen Position heraus...


Die Gewichtsverlagerung ist der Beginn etwa der Kurve. Durch die Gewichtsverlagerung wird etwa wie im Schnee die "Kante" = "Seitenstollen" vom Boden gelöst, "umgekantet" und wieder mit zunehmender Belastung in die neue Richtung gesetzt.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. August 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> .... Die "reine Lehre" kann als Richtung und Anhaltspunkt helfen. Wenn sie jedoch für einen Fahrer absolut nicht passt, dann muss man diesem anders helfen. Wichtig ist immer noch, dass jeder seinen positiven Erfolge erzielen kann. ...
> Insofern erleichtert die "reine Lehre" den Unterricht für den Trainer, da er seinen Schüler in diese Form hineinzupressen versucht. ...



So und nicht anders. Der Rest ist müßig.


----------



## Marc B (10. August 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur weil der Teilnehmer in der Kurve sein Gewicht nach hinten verlagert. Das passiert gern, wenn der Anspruch zu hoch ist.
> Wenn Du darauf achtest, das Deine TNs im Schwerpunkt stehen (und das korrigierst) bleiben die Pedale waagerecht.



Da muss ich widersprechen, ich achte immer sehr darauf, dass die Position nicht nach hinten verlagert wird und auch bei TN, die zentral bleiben, geht immer mal wieder das innere Pedal mit mehr Last leicht nach unten. Ich denke, dass die Ursache dafür in der Gewohnheit vom normalen Radfahren mit dem "sich mit dem Bike in die Kurve legen" kommt. Denn wenn ein TN die Kurve im Kurs (mit Hütchen markiert) fahren will, kommt häufig der Autopilot ins Spiel - anstatt der beiden frisch kennengelernten Bausteinen (Blickführung mit Eindrehen & zusätzliches Neigen) wird immer mal wieder die jahrzehnte lang einprogrammierte Kurventechnik abgerufen und es kommen da solche Mischversionen mit dem dem stärker belasteten inneren Pedal heraus  Ganz normales effizientes Funktionieren des Gehirns, das sehr gerne ökonomisch das fest etablierte im Kopf abruft, deswegen ist die Step-by-Step Herangehensweise wichtig, um die TN nicht zu überfordern (was m.E. schnell passiert, wenn man zusätzlich noch mit dem äußeren Pedal nach unten ankommt...)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. August 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> (...) Sobald ich mit der Kurveneinfahrt mein Gewicht verlagere, also antizipierend in die Kurve einfahre, wird das Rad unter mir pendeln, oft wird dazu "drücken" oder "neigen" gesagt, Begriffe, die ich nicht besonders glücklich bzw. richtig finde. Wenn das Rad unter mir pendelt, oder auch sich neigt (im Gegensatz zum aktiven "ich neige"), dann bleibt meine Zentralposition beibehalten, von außen sieht es dann so aus, als würde das kurvenäußere Pedal abgesenkt...
> Dies ist auch die Erklärung, warum bei einer gebauten Kurve mit Überhöhung die Kurbelarmposition für die Zuschauer waagrecht bleibt, weil der Fahrer die Zentralposition beibehält. Daher: Touren- und Sporttechnik sind irreführende Begriffe. Schult eine vernünftige Zentralposition...



Ich finde, dass da kein Widerspruch besteht  Ich lehre den lastenfreien Lenker, dass Eindrehen (mit Pendeln des Bikes als Folge) und zusätzlich das Neigen mit zusätzlichem Impuls aus dem inneren Arm (der gerader wird, während der äußere Arm gebeugter wird). Ich halte das auch für sinnvoll, damit die Leute sich starke Einlenk-Impulse bei weiten Kurven etc.. abgewöhnen und durch das Neigen ersetzen (also Neigen des Bikes anstatt starke Einlenk-Korrektur über das Vorderrad) - für mehr Sicherheit, Traktion und als sinnvolle Ergänzung zum Eindrehen des Körpers. Zudem kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum man mit "aktiven Neigen" nicht zentral bleiben können sollte 

Besteht in Deinen Augen ein Widerspruch zwischen dem "Pendeln lassen" und dem "aktiven Neigen"? Warum sollte man das aktive "Neigen" meiden?

(_Quelle: Foto eingebettet aus dem mtb-news.de-Artikel zum Buch "Mountainbiken im Flow" von Florian Weishäupl_)







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (11. August 2014)

bin schüler und kein lehrer ;-)

ich habe *mit hohem sattel* bei der sporttechnik das gefühl, sehr wenig bewegungsspielraum für korrekturen zu haben. deshalb nutze ich die sporttechnik nur bei (relativ) glattem untergrund. in mitgemachten technikkursen wurde ca 50:50 sport-/tourentechnik vermittelt.


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2014)

Schade, dass die Diskussion nicht weitergeht und meine Fragen im letzten Posting nicht beantwortet werden 

Hier noch ein Schnappschuss von gestern, ich habe an der gleichen Kurve beide Techniken demonstriert 

_Basis-Variante_:


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2014)

Ne, ich denke, zwischen aktiv und passiv ist der Unterschied gar nicht so groß, von der Basistechnik her. Je forcierter die Gangart, desto aktiver der Fahrtstil, fertig.

Wichtig ist, finde ich, dass die Technik sich leichtfüßig anfühlt, wie das Schwingen bim Snowboarden. Fängt man beim biken mit dem "wedeln" an, dann hilft die gleiche Hoch-Tief-Entlastung wie beim boarden.


----------



## dertutnix (13. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, finde ich, dass die Technik sich leichtfüßig anfühlt, wie das Schwingen bim Snowboarden. Fängt man beim biken mit dem "wedeln" an, dann hilft die gleiche Hoch-Tief-Entlastung wie beim boarden.



und mit der Entlastung passiert der Belastungswechsel, Bingo...

@Marc B: es ist von meiner Seite alles gesagt, warum daher wiederholen?


----------



## ron101 (13. August 2014)

Im Prinzip in etwa so:






Cheers
ron

PS: Die Schneefallgrenze sinkt ;-)


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> @Marc B: es ist von meiner Seite alles gesagt, warum daher wiederholen?



Meine Fragen waren: "_Besteht in Deinen Augen ein Widerspruch zwischen dem "Pendeln lassen" und dem "aktiven Neigen"? Warum sollte man das aktive "Neigen" Deiner Ansicht nach meiden?_" 

Es geht mir also darum zu diskutieren, ob das "aktive Neigen" nicht eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zum "pendeln lassen" sein kann und deshalb meine Nachfrage 

Du hattest geschrieben: "_Sobald ich mit der Kurveneinfahrt mein Gewicht verlagere, also antizipierend in die Kurve einfahre, wird das Rad unter mir pendeln, oft wird dazu "drücken" oder "neigen" gesagt, Begriffe, die ich nicht besonders glücklich bzw. richtig finde. Wenn das Rad unter mir pendelt, oder auch sich neigt (im Gegensatz zum aktiven "ich neige"), dann bleibt meine Zentralposition beibehalten, von außen sieht es dann so aus, als würde das kurvenäußere Pedal abgesenkt..._"

Ich kenne auch mehrere DIMB-ausgebildete Coaches, die bewusst und deutlich mit der zusätzlichen aktiven Neigung lehren. Mir wird aus Deinen zwei Sätzen hierzu nicht ganz klar, warum Du das "neigen" als nicht besonders richtig empfindest. Und da ich Austausch ja spannend und klasse finde, fände ich eine detaillierte Stellungnahme interessant  

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Meine Fragen waren: "_Besteht in Deinen Augen ein Widerspruch zwischen dem "Pendeln lassen" und dem "aktiven Neigen"? Warum sollte man das aktive "Neigen" Deiner Ansicht nach meiden?_"
> 
> ...





dertutnix schrieb:


> und mit der Entlastung passiert der Belastungswechsel, Bingo...



Die Entlastungsbewegung ist doch aktiv. Wirklich wie beim boarden. Hüfte hoch, eindrehen, in die Knie und Körperspannung aufbauen.

Wenn man aktiv fährt, dann kommt das "drücken", ein sehr passender Begriff, wie ich finden, von alleine.

Das ist ja der Weg bei der Ausbildung: von einem passiven Fahrstil zu einem aktiven. Und huch, auf einmal ist das bergab fahren ja anstrengend.  

edit: das aktive Neigen ist Bullshit, wenn man nicht zusätzlich/gleichzeitig lernt, den passenden Druck für die Reifen aufzubauen*. Sonste rutscht einem das Bike nur weg. Das ist das gleiche wie mit dem "Druck auf dem Vorderrad".

*Allerdings erfordert das schon ein hohes Maß an Koordination, die i.a.R. beim Anfänger mangels Übung nicht zu finden ist.


----------



## dertutnix (13. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Die Entlastungsbewegung ist doch aktiv. Wirklich wie beim boarden. Hüfte hoch, eindrehen, in die Knie und Körperspannung aufbauen.
> 
> Wenn man aktiv fährt, dann kommt das "drücken", ein sehr passender Begriff, wie ich finden, von alleine...



...richtig. Und das "drücken" ist eben die Folge deines aktiven Belastungswechsels, die Hoch-/Tiefbewegung erleichtert den Belastungswechsel, das "Umkanten" passiert belastungsfrei und somit ohne Kraftaufwand.



Marc B schrieb:


> Es geht mir also darum zu diskutieren, ob das "aktive Neigen" nicht eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zum "pendeln lassen" sein kann und deshalb meine Nachfrage


Lies dir meine Ausführungen, auch die letzte nochmals durch, dann solltest du die Antwort finden. Dass über die "reine" Lehre, die es ja eigentlich nur im Labor geben wird, auch immer noch zusätzliche Faktoren einfließen werden, wird das "Neigen" kaum völlig ausgeschlossen werden können. Allerdings ist es für mich der falsche Ansatz, dies dann auch noch zu schulen, Fehler zu schulen, widerspricht sich für mich. Finde Wege, die der Schüler unmittelbar und ohne eigene Klärungszwänge umsetzen kann.



Marc B schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch mehrere DIMB-ausgebildete Coaches, die bewusst und deutlich mit der zusätzlichen aktiven Neigung lehren. Mir wird aus Deinen zwei Sätzen hierzu nicht ganz klar, warum Du das "neigen" als nicht besonders richtig empfindest. Und da ich Austausch ja spannend und klasse finde, fände ich eine detaillierte Stellungnahme interessant


Da ich die Fahrtechniktrainer nicht ausbilde, musst du deine Frage an die entsprechenden Kollegen / Personen / Coaches richten. Ich weiß, dass mein Weg, evtl. auch Philosophie anstrengend zu vermitteln ist, das lange bekannte und von den großen Schulen unterrichtete Drücken / Neigen lässt sich leichter verkaufen. Ob es deswegen richtiger ist? Es funktionieren viele Techniken, das muss man einfach akzeptieren. Deswegen sollte der Trainer auch aus seinem Potpourri individuell für jeden Schüler dessen am besten umsetzbare Fahrtechnik finden und anwenden. Der Kreis schließt sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. August 2014)

Interessante Diskussion hier wieder 

@dertutnix Für mich ist das keine Frage von richtig oder falsch, in meiner Lehre ergänzen sich beide Techniken sehr gut und widersprechen sich nicht, wieso auch. Das richtige Zusammenspiel angepasst an die entsprechende Situation machen es für mich aus. Früher habe ich mich an den gängigen Lehrmeinungen der etablierten Schulen orientiert, doch mit der Zeit habe ich die Dinge selber intensiv "nachgefühlt", getestet, verglichen etc. plus Austausch mit Kollegen sowie Recherche forciert und so meine "Lehre" darauf basierend weiterentwickelt. Dass es eh nicht "die eine und einzige" richtige Technik gibt ist klar, aber dass was man lehrt sollte stimmig sein und einen roten Faden haben.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Anselm_X (13. August 2014)

Auch wenn es Marcs Fragestellung nicht ganz trifft, werfe ich mal das "Dippen" in die Runde. Lars Sternberg zeigt wie es geht (ab ca. 02:00)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch mehrere DIMB-ausgebildete Coaches, die...


Nenn doch mal die Namen der Coaches damit es konkreter wird, wenn Du schon direkt die DIMB ansprichst. Ansonst bleibt das eine bloße Behauptung deinerseits, um hier die "Diskussion" am Laufen zu halten...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. August 2014)

Ist diese Frage nicht etwas müßig? Die waagerechte Kurbelstellung ist -egal wo- immer besser geeignet, Schläge auszugleichen, also grundsätzlich im Gelände sinnvoll. Auch in vielen ruppigen Kurven. Fahre ich eine Kurve aber sehr schnell und muss befürchten rauszufliegen, werde ich den kurveninneren Fuß rausnehmen oder in Bereitschaft halten (der ist dann immer oben, weil er nur locker auf dem inneren Pedal liegt). Schon habe ich Druck auf den kurvenaußeren Pedal, die Sache regelt sich eigentlich automatisch. Wer wegen sehr vorsichtiger Fahrweise nie in diese Situation gerät, braucht von dieser Möglichkeit auch nie was erfahren.


----------



## SofusCorn (13. August 2014)

Dieser Mythos, dass mehr Druck auf das kurvenäußere Pedal zu mehr Grip führt, wird wohl nie aussterben.
Wenn das kurvenäußere Pedal unten ist und das Bein gestreckt, hat man durch die Körperspannung einfach ne bessere Kontrolle übers Rad. Wenn ich die Kurbel waagerecht habe, weil ich Aufsetzer befürchte, fühlt es sich automatisch schon wackeliger an. Die Pedale haben ja dadurch einen Bewegungsspielraum, den es nicht gibt, wenn eins unten ist und das ganze Gewicht drauf ist. Ich fahre trotzdem bevorzugt so waagerecht, wegen Wurzeln und so (und einem Unfall ).


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn das kurvenäußere Pedal unten ist und das Bein gestreckt, ....



... macht man was falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedric999 (13. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Die Entlastungsbewegung ist doch aktiv. Wirklich wie beim boarden. Hüfte hoch, eindrehen, in die Knie und Körperspannung aufbauen.
> 
> Wenn man aktiv fährt, dann kommt das "drücken", ein sehr passender Begriff, wie ich finden, von alleine.
> 
> ...


Es gibt aber auch Unterschiede. 
Bei Anliegern zum Beispiel wird meist nicht stark eingelenkt. Bei "flachen kurven wirde aber aktiv mitgelenkt. 
Bei beiden "Arten" ist die Fußstellung anders weil man anders Druck auf das Rad aufüben muss.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2014)

Der Anlieger ist, richtig gefahren, eigentlich keine Kirvensituation.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. August 2014)

Mythos würde ich es nicht nennen: viele Reifen bauen Grip erst mit entsprechender Schräglage auf, daß gibt das Profil so vor. Und diese Schräglage traue ich mir einfach eher mit dem ausgestellten Bein bzw. in Bereitschaft zu. Natürlich stimmt es, daß das kurveninnere Bein in dem Fall auch der Balance dient. Man merkt es gut daran, daß man das Knie ausstellt, wenn der Fuß auf der Pedale bleibt. Und natürlich mit dem Oberschenkel am Sattel führt.


----------



## SofusCorn (13. August 2014)

Ja, das mit dem Seitenstollenprofil und Schräglage ist für mich auch schlüssig. Aber hier klingt es oft so, als würde man durch diese Sporttechnik plötzlich mehr wiegen und sich stärker in den Boden drücken. Klar es fühlt sich so an, weil plötzlich nur noch ein Bein das Körpergewicht trägt. Aber von der "zusätzlichen" Last kriegt der Reifen nichts mit.

edit: Motorradfahrer denken wohl häufig auch so:
www.ifz.de/tipps%20und%20Tricks/ifz_Rastendruck.pdf


----------



## Cedric999 (13. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Der Anlieger ist, richtig gefahren, eigentlich keine Kirvensituation.


Da man ja auch nicht sehr viel lenkt trozdem fährt man ne Kurve. 
Aber du hast recht richtig gefahren keine Kurvensituation. Trozdem sollte man diese nicht unterschätzen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Seitenstollenprofil und Schräglage ist für mich auch schlüssig. Aber hier klingt es oft so, als würde man durch diese Sporttechnik plötzlich mehr wiegen und sich stärker in den Boden drücken. Klar es fühlt sich so an, weil plötzlich nur noch ein Bein das Körpergewicht trägt. Aber von der "zusätzlichen" Last kriegt der Reifen nichts mit.
> 
> edit: Motorradfahrer denken wohl häufig auch so:
> www.ifz.de/tipps%20und%20Tricks/ifz_Rastendruck.pdf



Nee, so war's auch nicht gemeint.

@ Alpine Maschine: natürlich sollte nicht das kurvenäußere (aber wenn das Rad arg rutscht, ist das auch schnell mal lang), sondern das innere Bein gestreckt sein ..... .

Aber mir ging es um den Automatismus: warum soll ich eine Technik lehren, die Normal-Fahrer nicht (oder kaum) brauchen und versierte Fahrer von alleine rauskriegen?

Gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Nenn doch mal die Namen der Coaches damit es konkreter wird, wenn Du schon direkt die DIMB ansprichst. Ansonst bleibt das eine bloße Behauptung deinerseits, um hier die "Diskussion" am Laufen zu halten...



Den DIMB-Unterlagen (FT Trainer Ausbildung I) von 2013 (ein Bekannter aus NRW war dabei) kann man das auch entnehmen, dort steht in ähnlichen Worten (will das jetzt nicht 1:1 kopieren), dass die Neigung des Rades über die Arme erfolgt, und zwar mit einer Bewegung aus den Ellenbogengelenken - Resultat ist die Schräglage des MTBs schon bei Kurveneinfahrt.
- Streckung des kurveninneren Armes jedoch ohne Blockade des Ellenbogens
- Beugung des kurvenäußeren Armes

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Die Diskussionen mit meinen Kollegen führe ich ja nicht öffentlich, deshalb will ich nicht in einem zumeist anonymen Forum aufzählen, wer was genau gesagt hat etc.


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2014)

@Alpe7 Andy Rieger ist im Bundeslehrteam und beschreibt hier genau, wie er das Neigen des Bikes aus den Armen lehrt:

*http://www.bikesportnews.de/fitness/richtig-kurvenfahren-der-techniktipp-mit-andy-rieger*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dertutnix (14. August 2014)

Thema "Anlieger"...


Cedric999 schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht richtig gefahren keine Kurvensituation. Trozdem sollte man diese nicht unterschätzen



?????
Warum soll den eine Richtungsänderung mittels eines Anliegers keine Kurve sein? Gerade auch in einer Anliegerkurve kommst du nur mit der richtigen Kurventechnik durch. Wichtig wird bei einer Kurve immer der Bezugspunkt deines Schwerpunktes sein. So wird sich in einer flachen Kurve das Rad in Folge deiner zentralen Position neigen und du deine korrekte Lage finden. In einer Anliegerkurve wirkt die Kraft (sorry, wenn ich da jetzt physikalisch mich falsch ausdrücke...) ebenso auf den Boden, da dieser aber gegenüber der flachen Kurve eben aufgeschüttet ist wirst du fast vergleichbar eines Abrollens eines geraden Weges und der "Grund- / Aktivposition" deine Lage einnehmen. Insofern wirst du auch bei einer hohen und v.a. passenden Geschwindigkeit für diesen Anlieger eine waagrechte Kurbelarmposition haben...


----------



## dertutnix (14. August 2014)

Thema (DIMB-) Ausbildung: Wenn das für euch wichtig ist, dann bitte von diesem Faden entkoppeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. August 2014)

Stimmt, und gerade die Blickführung ist bei Anliegerkurven enorm wichtig 

@dertutnix  Zum DIMB-Kurven-Thema: Ich finde es halt interessant, dass Du schreibst, die "großen Schulen" würden das so lehren, was es nicht richtiger mache. Auf der anderen Seite lehrt es auch die DIMB (siehe Unterlagen und den Artikel von Andy Rieger). Übrigens lehren das auch viele aktive Rennfahrer so, also auch Leute, die mehr aus der Praxi kommen, also nicht als wenn das eine Sache alleine der "großen Schulen" sei 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dertutnix (14. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... Ich finde es halt interessant...



dann passt das doch. 

Hier nun diverse Ansätze gegeneinander zu halten, ohne dass die Verantwortlichen sich melden, dürfte kaum fair sein. Dass sie sich melden, halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich und in letzter Konsequenz auch richtig. Der Prozess einer gemeinsamen Technik dürfte ferner aber auch kaum möglich sein. So zeigt z.B. das Skifahren, dass es funktioniert, unabhängig ob in D, in F oder in A gelernt wird. Daher wird sich auch beim Mountainbiken immer wieder ein Dissens ergeben. Dies dann noch in einem Forum verschriftet zu diskutieren, für mich völlig unmöglich. Ob es irgendwann eine einheitliche MTB-Fahrtechnik geben wird? Ich persönlich sehe viel Annäherung im Verständnis einer Bewegung / Technik, allerdings häufig dann eine unterschiedliche Vermittlung. Ob das dem Gedanken geschuldet ist, dass ein Mountainbike innerhalb eines Wochenendes zwingend erwartet, Kurven in Vollendung fahren zu können? Vielleicht liegt tatsächlich das hauptsächliche Problem in der Ungeduld sowie Erwartungshaltung der Schüler, aber auch in den vollmundigen Versprechend der Trainer / Schulen, Mountainbiken in 48 Stunden zu lernen. Das wäre dann die Diskussion "Ei / Henne"... Für mich jedoch sicher: der Trainer muss klar machen, dass Mountainbiken zu lernen, ein langwieriger Prozess ist...

Ich bin jetzt raus, es ist von meiner Seite wirklich das geschrieben, was mir wichtig ist. 
Vielleicht sollten sich Interessierte tatsächlich mal zu einem Austausch treffen? @Marc B wir sehen uns ja sicher wieder auf der EUROBIKE


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. August 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Thema "Anlieger"...
> 
> 
> ?????
> Warum soll den eine Richtungsänderung mittels eines Anliegers keine Kurve sein? ..



Fahrtechnisch. Weil du das Rad 90° zum Untergrund lässt. Blickführung braucht man ja immer, nicht nur in der Kurve.

Wie auch immer, es gibt sicherlich Situationen, in denen die generell überlegene Sporttechnik es doch nicht ist.


----------



## dertutnix (14. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch. Weil du das Rad 90° zum Untergrund lässt...



aha, wieder was gelernt, nur wenn Rad ungleich 90Grad zum Boden steht, darf von einer Kurve gesprochen werden. Etwa auch muss? 
Ach ja: ich bezweifle, dass beim Anlieger das Rad ständig diese Position beibehält, aber die Diskussion will ich nun nicht eröffnen...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. August 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Ob das dem Gedanken geschuldet ist, dass ein Mountainbiker innerhalb eines Wochenendes zwingend erwartet, Kurven in Vollendung fahren zu können? Vielleicht liegt tatsächlich das hauptsächliche Problem in der Ungeduld sowie Erwartungshaltung der Schüler, aber auch in den vollmundigen Versprechend der Trainer / Schulen, Mountainbiken in 48 Stunden zu lernen


Es wird einem als Kursteilnehmer auch teilweise von der "Werbung" her so suggeriert.
Und ganz ehlrich, welche Daseinsberechtigung hätten solche Kurse sonst? Auf der einen Seite ist es fraglich, wieviel Fahrtechnik man denn in einem ca. 4std dauernden "Kurs" überhaupt umgesetzt bekommt, auf der anderen Seite sollte jedem vernunftbegabten Menschen klar sein, dass man durch die Teilnahme keine Fahrtechnik erkauft, sondern den Großteil sich selbst erarbeiten muss.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. August 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> aha, wieder was gelernt, nur wenn Rad ungleich 90Grad zum Boden steht, darf von einer Kurve gesprochen werden. Etwa auch muss?
> Ach ja: ich bezweifle, dass beim Anlieger das Rad ständig diese Position beibehält, aber die Diskussion will ich nun nicht eröffnen...



Ach komm jetzt, wir sind doch im Großen und Ganzen einer Meinung. Sicherlich lässt sich eine Fahrsituation finden, in der diese oder jene Technik besser oder schlechter ist. Das ändert ja nix an den Grundaussagen.


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2014)

@dertutnix Eine Variantenvielfalt ist ja gar nicht schlecht  Kritisch wird es dann m.E. nur, wenn man sagt "meine Philosophie" bzw. Technik ist die "Richtige" und die anderen "lehren" etwas Falsches, weil sie es sich einfach machen wollen. 

Dann lieber sich im "real life" treffen, ein Coach-Meeting ist gerade in Planung, ich hoffe, dass ich das zusammen mit Kollegen organisieren kann unabhängig von Verbänden etc. Und die Eurobike ist immer praktisch um zu quatschen  

Achja, es ist natürlich klar, dass ein Tageskurs nur ein Anstoß zum üben/trainieren ist, doch das Feedback eines Coaches und die Anleitung für korrekte Bewegungen & Übungen ist schon enorm wichtig.

@Alpe7 Die Teilnehmer in den Kursen erhoffen sich nichts falsches, sie kommen um Ihre alten Fehler aufgezeigt zu bekommen, neuen Input mitzunehmen und dann viel zu üben, um die eigene Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. Das Konzept Tageskurs ist aus Aspekten gehirnfreundlichen Bewegungslernens nicht unproblematisch, aber anders kriegt man die Biker/innen gar nicht dazu, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen, denn in einen "Club" mit festem Beitrag und regelmäßigem Training gehen sie nicht. Videos & Bücher etc. sind schön, aber ohne Coach kommen die meisten Biker/innen nicht weiter. Und die, die da waren, kommen immer häufiger wieder


----------



## bernd e (14. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> edit: Motorradfahrer denken wohl häufig auch so:
> www.ifz.de/tipps%20und%20Tricks/ifz_Rastendruck.pdf



Ich war einige Jahre im Mopedrennsport unterwegs (Supermoto und MX) und kann aus eigener Erfahrung folgendes sagen:
Straßenmoped schwer und das im Dok gezeigte "Drücken" ist eher Halbherzig.
MX bzw. Sumo schon 1/2 oder weniger Straßenmopedgewicht und es wird normal sehr viel mehr gedrückt.
MTB ca. 1/8 Gewicht von MX.
Sprich, je schwerer das Fahrzeug, umso weniger Einfluss macht die Gewichtsverlagerung (Krafteinleitung) des Fahrers.
Beispiel: Fahr ein 200kg Moped solo und mit Sozius und dann einen Supertourer mit 280kg oder mehr. Beim Supertourer spürst du den Sozius fast gar nicht mehr.
Auf was will ich raus. Moped und Fahrrad ist schwer vergleichbar. Zudem hat ein Moped noch einen Gashahn, mit dem ich lenken kann wie z.B. untersteuern sehr wirkungsvoll abstellen kann (Gas geben!).
Ich behaupte: Druck durch Muskelkraft bringt beim MX was und beim MTB noch viel mehr, da ein MTB nur einen Bruchteil des Fahrers wiegt, ein Moped aber das x-fache.

ps. gute MXer sitzen auch in der Kurve nicht auf der Sitzbank, sie berühren sie nur.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SofusCorn (14. August 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Straßenmoped schwer und das im Dok gezeigte "Drücken" ist eher Halbherzig.
> [...]
> Auf was will ich raus. Moped und Fahrrad ist schwer vergleichbar.
> Ich behaupte: Druck durch Muskelkraft bringt beim MX was und beim MTB noch viel mehr, da ein MTB nur einen Bruchteil des Fahrers wiegt, ein Moped aber das x-fache..



Meinst du mit Drücken, das Drücken auf die Fußraste? In dem PDF wird als Beispiel das ganze Fahrergewicht benutzt; knapp 900 N ~ 90kg.
Oder meinst du das Bike mehr in die Kurve legen/drücken? Da hast du wohl Recht. Man wird ein MTB deutlich stärker in die Kurve legen können, da der vergleichsweise schwerere Fahrer bei starker Bike-Schräglage, nicht so viel in die andere Richtung kippen muss als Ausgleich (Die Schräglage vom Fahrer-Bike-Gesamtschwerpunkt ändert sich ja nicht beim Hängen und Drücken). Aber darum gings mir eigentlich gar nicht und eigentlich auch nicht in dem Thread. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> (Die Schräglage vom Fahrer-Bike-Gesamtschwerpunkt ändert sich ja nicht beim Hängen und Drücken).


Der Unterschied im Gewicht bedeutet, dass beim Moped das Gerät die Lage des Schwerpunktes dominiert und beim MTB der Fahrer. Somit hat man beim MTB einen größeren Bereich für die Lage des Bikes zu Verfügung, den man nutzen kann (Grip, Radiusänderung)


----------



## SofusCorn (15. August 2014)

Das meinte ich ja damit (bis auf das mit dem Grip...)


----------



## atomikus (15. August 2014)

@Ecksofa und Oldie-Paul
Um die Vorteile der Sporttechnik (z. B. mehr Grip) physikalisch zu erklären, reichen rein statische Betrachtungen nicht aus. Die schönen Ausführungen des ifz aus Post 46 sind nur für glatte Straßen gültig. Für das Fahren auf unebenem Untergrund wird die Dynamik des Gesamtsystems völlig vernachlässigt und somit ist auch das Fazit bzgl. MX einfach falsch.
Stichwort ist hier die dynamische Stabilität. Je weiter der Fahrer den Schwerpunkt über die Auflagepunkte der Reifen schiebt, um so weniger können Bodenunebenheiten aufgrund der Massenträgheit das Gesamtsystem "aushebeln". Da der Schräglagenwinkel aber durch Kurvenradius und Geschwindigkeit festgelegt ist, muss der Fahrer den Schwerpunkt gleichzeitig auch absenken. Da aber irgendwann der Sattel im Weg ist, muss das Bike in die Kurve "gedrückt" und das kurvenäußere Pedal nach unten gedreht werden. So kann man den Schwerpunkt noch weiter absenken und weiter über die Reifen kommen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. August 2014)

atomikus schrieb:


> @Ecksofa und Oldie-Paul
> Um die Vorteile der Sporttechnik (z. B. mehr Grip) physikalisch zu erklären, reichen rein statische Betrachtungen nicht aus.


Ich hatte eigentlich gar nichts erklärt, sondern darauf hingewiesen, was der Unterschied zwischen schwerem und leichtem Gefährt ist.
Deine Analyse ist zwar einleuchtend, aber nicht vollständig. Prinzipiell kannst du dich auch beim MTB auf der Kurveninnenseite herunterlassen und mit fast senkrechtem Bike eine Kurve fahren. Bei Glatteis war das bisher für mich die einzig sinnvolle Fahrtechnick. Bei schrägem Bike, startet das Rutschen so schnell, dass keine Reaktionschance besteht.


----------



## Marc B (21. August 2014)

Interessante Aspekte in diesem neuen Kurven-Video:


----------



## Marc B (10. September 2014)

Nachtrag: Nach ausführlichen Gesprächen mit _Name gelöscht_ (dertutnix) habe ich in Abstimmung mit der Lehre aus meiner Fortbildung bei Petra Müssig die Kurvendidaktik noch gehirnfreundlicher gestaltet und es funktioniert in meinem alltäglichen Kursbetrieb noch besser - auch wenn ich weiter mit anderen Coaches weiter diskutiere 

Achja, der Vollständigkeit halber hier Part #3 der Kolumne von Gene Hamilton:

*http://betterride.net/blog/2014/how-foot-placement-affects-mountain-bike-handling-and-cornering-part-3/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... _Name gelöscht_ (dertutnix) ...



VORSICHT! Dieser Herr steht nicht drauf, wenn sich aus der Anonymität des Internets Hinweise aufs First Live ableiten lassen. Da habe ich schon eine bitterböse PN bekommen...


----------



## SofusCorn (10. September 2014)

> Now don’t get me wrong if you aren’t worried about traction keeping your feet level is fine but if there is any possibility of sliding out by simply *dropping your outside foot you will DOUBLE your traction*! Why? Because *if your feet are level *50% of your weight has to be on the inside pedal! That means *50% of your weight is not above the tires*! Which means you have half the amount of down force on your tires - See more at: http://betterride.net/blog/2014/mountain-bike-cornering-foot-position-part-1




Bei Gene verdoppelt sich die Traktion, wenn das äußere Bein unten ist. So viel dazu. Solche Blogeinträge lesen sich zwar schön und wirken immer sehr überzeugend, sind aber eigentlich nicht wirklich fundiert. Schön, dass er einen Weltmeister hervorgebracht hat. So ein Autoritätsargument hat für mich im Sport überhaupt keinen Wert. Man denke nur an die 90er und die ganzen Fußballer mit den "hocheffektiven" Nasenpflastern.

edit: Das er anonym bleiben will, ist ja auch sein gutes Recht. Bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen, haben wir ja auch alle einen Nickname im Forum statt dem vollen Namen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Solche Blogeinträge lesen sich zwar schön und wirken immer sehr überzeugend, sind aber eigentlich nicht wirklich fundiert.


Das ist aber äußerst höflich und wohlwollend formuliert.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Bei Gene verdoppelt sich die Traktion, wenn das äußere Bein unten ist. So viel dazu.


Der gute Mann lässt ein paar Fakten (vielleicht bewußt) außer Acht. Die Schlußfolgerung "Which means you have half the amount of down force on your tires" ist so leider nicht richtig. Was gewichtsverteilungsmäßig an den Reifen ankommt hängt von viel mehr Faktoren ab, als nur von der Pedalstellung.


----------



## Marc B (11. September 2014)

Ich sehe die Einträge von Gene auch eher kritisch, vor allem weil auf gehirngerechtes Bewegungslehren kaum eingegangen wird. Aber spannend, dass er eine Diskussion angestoßen hat


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Einträge von Gene auch eher kritisch, vor allem weil auf gehirngerechtes Bewegungslehren kaum eingegangen wird. Aber spannend, dass er eine Diskussion angestoßen hat


Wenn es um die Kräfte auf den Reifen geht, genügt die Kenntnis der Schwerpunktlage, egal wo sich Arme und Beine gerade befinden. Und bei gegebenem Schwerpunkt sind die Kräfte immer gleich. Das ist die Statik. Es spielt aber für den Grip sicher eine Rolle, an welcher Stelle des Reifens der Bodenkontakt stattfindet. Und es spielt sicher eine große Rolle, wie sich die Stabilität des ganzen Systems durch Störungen verändert. Das sind nämlich die kleinen Gemeinheiten auf dem realen Trail.
Und was den Kopf anbetrifft: Die Verfolgung einer Linie erfordert ja einige simultane Regelgrößen (PID). Wenn man zu kurz schaut, vermindert man die dazu nötige Information, fährt also prinzipiell schlechter. Wenn man beim Schauen den Kopf mit der Schulter bewegt, also nicht auf dem Hals dreht, hat man direkt die richtige Fahrlage (auch zum Aussteigen ). Wie man das nun "hirngerecht vermittelt" ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Beim Üben geht es vor allem darum, das Körpergefühl bei einer gelungenen Aktion erfolgreich mit der positiven Emotion (Belohnungssystem) zu assoziieren. Und daraus folgt dann die Systematik: gleich noch einmal wiederholen? Eine Pause lassen? Nach einer wiederholten gelungenen Aktion aufhören oder üben, bis nichts mehr geht? Morgens Neues üben oder besser abends? Nach intensivem Training, eine Trainingspause machen und dann das Thema nochmal angehen? Da sind dann Leute wie Marc gefordert. Die "logischen" Erklärungen, die in vielen Videos oft 80% der Zeit (noch vor der ersten Aktion) ausmachen, kann man getrost vergessen.
Das ist mein derzeitiger Stand.
Die Kurve ruft!


----------



## Marc B (11. September 2014)

@Oldie-Paul Ja, das ist eine wichtige Sache. Wenn Du Dich da fortbilden willst, kann ich Dir das hier extremst empfehlen: 

*Physio-mentale Techniken im Mountainbike Kurs- und Schulungsbetrieb*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (22. Januar 2015)

Ein aktueller Artikel mit Pros & Contras der Kurbelstellungen in Kurven:

*http://www.pinkbike.com/news/zeps-how-to-mythbusters-and-how-to-learn-2015.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Raesfeld (21. Februar 2015)

Ist es eigentlich legitim den Fuß im Motocross Style vom Pedal zu nehmen?
Wir haben hier viele Kurven mit "Tagesform"  Also mal griffig, mal rutschig. Generell sandig aber selten wirklich vorhersehbar.

Ich habe jetzt bei den letzten Touren beobachtet, dass ich schneller bin wenn ich den Fuß runternehme. Dann kommt es fast in jeder Kurve zu leichten bis "intensiven" Drifts übers Hinterrad. Den inneren Fuß halte ich dabei witzigerweise immer über dem Boden. Wirklich gebraucht habe ich ihn bisher nur einmal (Schnee).

Jetzt rede ich mir ein, dass der Fuß erstmal ne Art Sicherheit ist. Darüber möchte ich halt das Verhalten des Bikes im Drift kennenlernen.
Ist das ne Unart? Sollte ich mich möglichst schnell ans Driften mit beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen gewöhnen?

Ich hab erst vor zwei Wochen damit angefangen, noch sitzt es nicht drin. Soll ich mir das nach Möglichkeit gar nicht angewöhnen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Februar 2015)

Erlaubt ist, was schnell macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Februar 2015)

Zuerst bringt das Fuß rausnehmen Sicherheit im Kopf, also entweder Bremsen - oder Fuß raus.  
Sam Hill z.B. fährt offene Kurven auch so. Wichtig ist mMn. dabei immernoch der Schwerpunkt und die Körperhaltung. Das Rad unter der Hüfte leicht pendeln lassen (wie es in dem thread beschrieben wurde) und mit dem verbliebenen äußeren Bein den Schwerpunkt möglichst nach an das Rad bekommen; also schön in die Beuge. Eigentlich nicht groß anders, als mit dem Fuß auf dem Pedal um die Kurven gefahren wird, was die Körperhaltung angeht.
Abgewöhnen absolut nicht. Schafft Vertrauen in die Seitenstollen und macht Spaß. 
Wichtig ist das du beide Techniken, also Fuß raus oder auf dem Pedal, schnell kombinieren und wechseln kannst und wieder zurück zur Grundposition findest. 

Auf einigen technischen Trails bei uns fehlt einfach die Zeit um den Fuß raus-wieder rein im Wechsel durchzuführen, weil mehrere enge Kurven aufeinander folgen. Andererseits ist es so steil und lose, dass jederzeit das Rad ausbrechen kann. Also ist es gut wenn du sofort reagieren kannst, dich kurz abstützt und schnell wieder "normal" weiterfährst.


----------



## hulster (23. Februar 2015)

Fuß raus hat beim MotoX aber ne ganz andere Bedeutung. Da geht es um extreme Gewichtsverlagerung aufs VR.


----------



## kanam (24. Februar 2015)

Morgen, ich fahr noch nicht solange im Gelände und ein FT Kurs steht bei mir erst an. Zwischenzeitlich schau ich eben youtube Videos und versuche das umzusetzen ;-)
Intuitiv hab ich am Anfang immer ein Pedal tiefer als das andere gehabt, erst nach Youtube dann die waagrechte Position eingenommen, was sich mM viel sicherer anfühlt. Ich muss allerdings darauf aktiv achten, nicht immer nur den schokofuss vorne zu haben, sondern auch zu wechseln.
Pedale auf einer Seite tief könnte ich mit dem Schifahren vergleichen: normale leichte Schwünge mit beinahe gleichmäßiger Belastung; werden die kurven schärfer, das Tempo höher bei gleichzeitig stärkerer Neigung des Hanges, fahr ich zu 98% nur mehr am aussenschi, anders kann ich bei hohem Tempo die Kontrolle nicht halten.


----------



## Marc B (18. April 2015)

Interessantes Video zu der Kurbel-Thematik:


----------



## frogmatic (23. April 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich legitim den Fuß im Motocross Style vom Pedal zu nehmen?
> (...)
> Ich hab erst vor zwei Wochen damit angefangen, noch sitzt es nicht drin. Soll ich mir das nach Möglichkeit gar nicht angewöhnen?





hulster schrieb:


> Fuß raus hat beim MotoX aber ne ganz andere Bedeutung. Da geht es um extreme Gewichtsverlagerung aufs VR.


Wenn Fuß raus, dann auch Fuß nach vorne - MX.
Ansonsten riskiert man, wie ein Kollege es erleben durfte, dass man sich bei Bodenkontakt verletzt.
Im konkreten Fall Fersenbein Trümmerbruch 

Im Zweifel würde ich eher empfehlen, die Füße auf den Pedalen zu lassen und über den Oberkörper Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen.
Erspart einem auch die Zeit die man braucht, den Fuß geregelt aufs Pedal zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. April 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich legitim den Fuß im Motocross Style vom Pedal zu nehmen?
> Wir haben hier viele Kurven mit "Tagesform"  Also mal griffig, mal rutschig. Generell sandig aber selten wirklich vorhersehbar.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt bei den letzten Touren beobachtet, dass ich schneller bin wenn ich den Fuß runternehme. Dann kommt es fast in jeder Kurve zu leichten bis "intensiven" Drifts übers Hinterrad. Den inneren Fuß halte ich dabei witzigerweise immer über dem Boden. Wirklich gebraucht habe ich ihn bisher nur einmal (Schnee).
> ...


 
Jürgen Beneke vertrat in seinen Fahrtechnik Sendungen auf DSF (heute SPORT1) in den 90´ern die Ansicht: "Bein raus, da ein Dreieck nicht umfallen kann".
Also Stabilisierung und Schwerpunktverlagerung.
Wenn es dich sicherer macht, ist es doch ok - oder?
Probier doch einfach mal die gleiche Kurve mit gleichem Tempo ohne "Bein heben"


----------

